# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  حصري:-  DiRT 2 (2009/ENG/Repack)

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

DiRT 2 (2009/ENG/Repack)

 


  Colin McRae: DiRT 2 (2009/ENG/Repack) *
 English | Codemasters | Platform: PC | English | ISO | 3.1 Gb 
 Genre: Arcade / Racing (Cars) / 3D* 
 The second part of the famous hit, Colin McRae: DiRT from the creators of Race Driver: GRID is ready to break into the ranks of the best races of the planet! Best tradition of auto simulators multiplied splendor of modern technology. Awaits you an incredible and exciting tour of the Americas, Europe and Asia. Presented at the choice of route slay on the spot even the most advanced fans of the genre. From classic to unique ring races races with jumping on trampolines, ramps and even pyrotechnics. Advanced single player mode will allow you to drive sports cars "clever" and challenge the best riders of the world. Try to get up on top of career, travel all over the world! Make money on new cars from seven different classes, including classic racing cars and even the famous Subaru Impreza WRX, which itself Colin McRae won the championship. Try to forces in the major races and special events, Beat records and become the leader of the general set-off. Your mentors and advisers, as well as competitors in the fight for "gold" are the real stars of the rally - Ken Block, Travis Pastrana, Tanner Fust, and Dave Mirra. Moreover, at any time you can come to grips with living opponents in the open spaces of the multiuser game! 


*Game features:* 
• High-tech off-road. At the core of the game is the third generation of graphics technology EGO Engine, through which the image quality of the game was another step closer to a live television! 
 • World tournament. U.S., Japan, Malaysia, Croatia - this is not a complete list of ********s for which you have to wheel. Competitions are held in different disciplines, so that somewhere you'll be fighting just to track and ruthless stopwatch, but somewhere other than your vehicle on the route and the machine will be rivals. 
 • unforgettable race. In the Dirt 2 you will be able to participate in exotic competitions. These include the Stadium King Shootout at the stadium in Los Angeles, racing down the canyon Creek Trailblazer in Utah, intense rally competition Rawang Rally Run in the jungles of Malaysia and a night tournament at London's Battersea Battle Power. 
 • Turn the car into a monster. You do not have to change cars, as gloves, if you do not want to. In the Dirt 2 can have multiple favorite cars and improve them throughout the game. Customize your car before each race, depending on road conditions and achieve big victories! But please note - one wrong move at great speed, and favorite car rally from the road, turn into a heap of scrap ****l. 
 • and join a racing party! The game has everything you need to create an online community of racers, extreme. Compete with other players, watch their successes with the help of rating tables, learn the latest news and watch the achievements of their friends - with Dirt 2 you will find yourself in a circle of associates. 


*Features repack:* 
 - Removed all ********s (except English) 
 - Remove duplicate videos 
 Instructions for integrating conservation, as well as activate Multiplayer, Dropship: 
 1) We see a message stating that you are not logged into Live 
 2) Click that want to register 
 3) Click, create an account (or something like that, a link to the right will be) 
 4) Create a standalone (offline) Profile 
 5) Playing! 
 



*Download :*

Sharingmatrix part 1 | Sharingmatrix part 2 | Sharingmatrix part 3 | Sharingmatrix part 4 | Sharingmatrix part 5 | Sharingmatrix part 6 | Sharingmatrix part 7 | Sharingmatrix part 8 | Sharingmatrix part 9 | Sharingmatrix part 10 | Sharingmatrix part 11 | Sharingmatrix part 12 | Sharingmatrix part 13 | Sharingmatrix part 14 | Sharingmatrix part 15 | Sharingmatrix part 16




وانتظروا المزيــــــــــــــد من الحصريات

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*شكرا كتير ..*
*انا ما بحب السيارات .. بس اكيد رح تعجب اخوي والشباب اللي بالمنتدى كتييييييييييييير ..*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]شكرا على مرورك الرائع


وان شاء الله رح انزل جميع أنواع الألعاب...ولا يهمك!
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*[align=center]روابط جديدة



[/align]*[align=center]    

*http://rapidshare.com/files/316034484/Dirt.2-RELOADED.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31603789...DED.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31604057...DED.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31603895...DED.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31603911...DED.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31603918...DED.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605048...DED.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31604898...DED.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605138...DED.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605261...DED.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605275...DED.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605134...DED.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605305...DED.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605153...DED.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605077...DED.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605303...DED.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605079...DED.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605220...DED.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605284...DED.part19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31605298...DED.part20.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608199...DED.part21.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608408...DED.part22.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608316...DED.part23.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608371...DED.part24.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608272...DED.part25.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608452...DED.part26.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608364...DED.part27.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608370...DED.part28.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608280...DED.part29.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608601...DED.part30.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608398...DED.part31.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608482...DED.part32.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608444...DED.part33.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608421...DED.part34.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608514...DED.part35.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608536...DED.part36.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608497...DED.part37.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/31608333...DED.part38.rar*

** 


 *http://www.BigAndFree.com/5183976/Di...art01.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5198096/Di...art02.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5198097/Di...art03.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5198098/Di...art04.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5198099/Di...art05.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5198100/Di...art06.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205886/Di...art07.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205887/Di...art08.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205888/Di...art09.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205890/Di...art10.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205891/Di...art11.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205892/Di...art12.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205893/Di...art13.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205894/Di...art14.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205895/Di...art15.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205897/Di...art16.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205898/Di...art17.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205899/Di...art18.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205900/Di...art19.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5205901/Di...art20.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233891/Di...art21.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233892/Di...art22.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233893/Di...art23.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233894/Di...art24.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233896/Di...art25.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233897/Di...art26.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233898/Di...art27.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233899/Di...art28.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233900/Di...art29.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233902/Di...art30.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233903/Di...art31.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233905/Di...art32.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233907/Di...art33.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233909/Di...art34.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233910/Di...art35.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233911/Di...art36.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233913/Di...art37.rar.html 
http://www.BigAndFree.com/5233914/Di...art38.rar.html*

*NO PASSWORD | SINGLE EXTRACTION* 
*
*[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

شكرا كتير إلك عبدالله على مجهودك الرائع ...


 :Cgiving:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*[align=center]العفو منك يا غالي

وبتمنى اني اكون قد افدنك وجميع الأعضاء
[/align]*

----------

